# Chapman MFA Film Production (Cinematography) vs. LMU MFA Film Production



## alcudish (Mar 16, 2019)

Hello everyone! I just got admission from both the programs. And I have done some research as below:

Chapman: better facility, quieter and safer location (I'm not into nightlife), ranking seems to be higher, having a cinematography focus in the program which fits my interest.

LMU: Lower tuition, closer to Hollywood and central LA, more job seeking oriented, also no focus in the program means flexibility.

Please do let me know if I got any of what I said above wrong..

My key question is: based on the quality of the courses and things you learn, which one is better? I'd like to have more solid training and acquire some hard skills. Based on some online posts a couple years ago, it seems Chapman wins this competition, is that true for today?

I'm also waiting for UCLA MFA Cinematography (interviewed), but I don't know what time they'll give me a result. So probably I have to make a choice between Chapman and LMU and pay the deposit first.

And I'd also like your thoughts about UCLA too. From ranking's perspective it's better than Chapman/LMU, does that make it the obvious choice if I get the offer from UCLA?

Thank you! And congrats on all your offers and good luck on all your waitings!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 30, 2019)

Q& A With Danni (aka IndecisiveElle), Chapman Directing MFA Student
					

Recently I spoke with Danni (aka @IndecisiveElle ) about her experience so far during her first year at Chapman’s Directing program. Long story short she loves it… but it’s A LOT of work.



					www.filmschool.org


----------

